# Il Milan ha scelto Montella. Si può chiudere subito.



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Sky Calciomercato: Il Milan ha scelto Vincenzo Montella. Si sta lavorando per sbloccare la trattativa con la Sampdoria. C'è grande ottimismo. 

Montella ha già incontrato Galliani e Gancikoff tra giovedì e venerdì scorso. Montella ha parlato di tattica ed ha esposto ai due la sua idea di calcio. 

Già domani si potrebbe chiudere.


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

Bene


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Il Milan ha scelto Vincenzo Montella. Si sta lavorando per sbloccare la trattativa con la Sampdoria. C'è grande ottimismo.
> 
> Montella ha già incontrato Galliani e Gancikoff tra giovedì e venerdì scorso. Montella ha parlato di tattica ed ha esposto ai due la sua idea di calcio.
> 
> Già domani si potrebbe chiudere.



Come ogni anno: questo ci capita e questo ci tocca tifare

Mai una gioia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Direi che visti gli scenari più plausibili ci andrebbe bene!! Chissà che abbia sul serio la forza per imporsi...non mi sembra uno che sta tanto zitto


----------



## alcyppa (28 Giugno 2016)

Mah, un altro troll da sala stampa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

va a finire che Giampaolo dopo aver lasciato l'Empoli per allenare noi (xkè era ovvio che il gallo lo avesse bloccato, se no col bip che lasciava i toscani) si ritroverà ad allenare in lega pro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Giugno 2016)

Se arriva montella è un brutto indizio per la cessione del Milan. Così come lo fu l'ingaggio di Sinisa l'anno scorso


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Ma voi credete davvero che, cessione o meno, il Gallo verrà fatto fuori? 

E' lui a muovere tutti i fili.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Giugno 2016)

L'incontro c'è stato venerdì e dal quel giorno si è iniziato a parlare con insistenza di Pjaca..

Penso si sia parlato di 4-3-3


----------



## kolao95 (28 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> L'incontro c'è stato venerdì e dal quel giorno si è iniziato a parlare con insistenza di Pjaca..
> 
> Penso si sia parlato di 4-3-3



Il modulo meno adatto praticamente.. Così dovresti comprare un terzino, un centrale, due centrocampisti (se non tre) e una punta..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi credete davvero che, cessione o meno, il Gallo verrà fatto fuori?
> 
> E' lui a muovere tutti i fili.



Io mi chiedo come abbia fatto ad ottenere tutto questo potere ed influenza...davvero...pagherei per venire a conoscenza di tutti i segreti e tramacci che gli girano intorno


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il modulo meno adatto praticamente.. Così dovresti comprare un terzino, un centrale, due centrocampisti (se non tre) e una punta..



un terzino lo devi comprare per forza se vendi De Sciglio...xkè Calabria da quel che ho capito andrà in prestito...il centrale serve a prescindere xkè sono andati via Alex e Mexes....i centrocampisti se prendi Montella devono essere la prima cosa da guardare...l'unica sua cosa positiva è che ha sempre giocato col fraseggio...quindi almeno un paio devono prenderli....sulla punta vediamo chi sostituirà Bacca


----------



## diavolo (28 Giugno 2016)

Me lo faccio piacere solo se prendiamo Pjaca


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il modulo meno adatto praticamente.. Così dovresti comprare un terzino, un centrale, due centrocampisti (se non tre) e una punta..



E' il modulo migliore per esprimersi. Evitiamo l'abominio del trequartista. 4 3 3 o 4 3 2 1 all'occorrenza. Benissimo.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il modulo meno adatto praticamente.. Così dovresti comprare un terzino, un centrale, due centrocampisti (se non tre) e una punta..



Lo so

Difatti io sono un amante di 4231

Ma Montella e' un amante di quel sistema di gioco


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

I Montolivo's staranno brindando a Cristal.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Il Milan ha scelto Vincenzo Montella. Si sta lavorando per sbloccare la trattativa con la Sampdoria. C'è grande ottimismo.
> 
> Montella ha già incontrato Galliani e Gancikoff tra giovedì e venerdì scorso. Montella ha parlato di tattica ed ha esposto ai due la sua idea di calcio.
> 
> Già domani si potrebbe chiudere.



Non vorrei sbagliare ma credo nell'anno precedente all'arrivo di Montella a Firenze sulla panchina dei viola sedesse proprio Mihajlovic (tra l'altro anche lui esonerato a stagione in corsa). Curiosa questa cosa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> I Montolivo's staranno brindando a Cristal.



Penso non esistano Montolivo's al di fuori di B. e Galliani...forse neppure i suoi parenti


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2016)

non fissatevi su sta storia delle interviste post partita però....o se uno urla o sta seduto in panchina....la personalità la deve dimostrare dentro lo spogliatoio,nelle decisioni tecniche...eventualmente tra 4 mura con la società....deve reggere le pressioni e tanto altro....

voglio dire anche Guardiola e Ancelotti non mi sembrano questi grandi "duri"...mentre ci sono vari "duri" tipo Cosmi o Delio Rossi che però non è che hanno fatto una gran carriera finora...

come anche il contrario ovviamente...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

Incredibile l ha vinta ancora Galliani .


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi credete davvero che, cessione o meno, il Gallo verrà fatto fuori?
> 
> E' lui a muovere tutti i fili.



Gancikoff che lo controlla  Praticamente tutti i nomi contattati erano nomi suoi

I "profili internazionali" li avranno visti su Linkedin


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non fissatevi su sta storia delle interviste post partita però....o se uno urla o sta seduto in panchina....la personalità la deve dimostrare dentro lo spogliatoio,nelle decisioni tecniche...eventualmente tra 4 mura con la società....deve reggere le pressioni e tanto altro....
> 
> voglio dire anche Guardiola e Ancelotti non mi sembrano questi grandi "duri"...mentre ci sono vari "duri" tipo Cosmi o Delio Rossi che però non è che hanno fatto una gran carriera finora...
> 
> come anche il contrario ovviamente...



Vedi cosa pensano i tifosi della Fiorentina del grande Montella.

Comunque, a parte tutto, dopo aver visto i miracoli di Conte (e pensare che avremmo potuto prenderlo noi) diventa davvero difficile farsi piacere Montella.

Comunque, questo ci tocca e questo tifiamo. Come sempre, del resto.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2016)

Vi ricrederete su Montella.....


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gancikoff che lo controlla  Praticamente tutti i nomi contattati erano nomi suoi
> 
> I "profili" internazionali li avranno visti su Linkedin



E' solo una mia paranoia, ma ho il terrore che sto Gancikoff e i "cinesi" siano una sua creatura.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> un terzino lo devi comprare per forza se vendi De Sciglio...xkè Calabria da quel che ho capito andrà in prestito...il centrale serve a prescindere xkè sono andati via Alex e Mexes....i centrocampisti se prendi Montella devono essere la prima cosa da guardare...l'unica sua cosa positiva è che ha sempre giocato col fraseggio...quindi almeno un paio devono prenderli....sulla punta vediamo chi sostituirà Bacca



Sì, ma è diverso: per dire col 4-4-2 Abate e Antonelli possono anche andar bene perché comunque hanno un altro uomo che li può aiutare sulla fascia in fase offensiva, e lo abbiamo visto quest'anno, mentre col 4-3-3 gli esterni d'attacco si accentrano spesso; inoltre con la mediana a 2 uno come Kucka si esprime bene, in una mediana a 3 meno; idem Bacca, che ha già dimostrato di rendere meglio in un tandem d'attacco.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Indicativo dovrebbe essere che galliani non ha ancora MAI parlato...mentre di solito era sempre in giro a sparare le sue minchiate...io ci spero che qualcosa accadrà...


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma è diverso: per dire col 4-4-2 Abate e Antonelli possono anche andar bene perché comunque hanno un altro uomo che li può aiutare sulla fascia in fase offensiva, e lo abbiamo visto quest'anno, mentre col 4-3-3 gli esterni d'attacco si accentrano spesso; inoltre con la mediana a 2 uno come Kucka si esprime bene, in una mediana a 3 meno; idem Bacca, che ha già dimostrato di rendere meglio in un tandem d'attacco.



Tutto sta dagli schemi tattici dell'allenatore e da come si allenano. Si può giocare anche con il 4 3 2 1, il famoso alberello di natale, a noi tanto caro. Direi che è ancora prematuro dire come giocheremo. L'importante è toglierci di mezzo quello schifo di 4 3 1 2 che ci ha inabissati.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedi cosa pensano i tifosi della Fiorentina del grande Montella.
> 
> Comunque, a parte tutto, dopo aver visto i miracoli di Conte (e pensare che avremmo potuto prenderlo noi) diventa davvero difficile farsi piacere Montella.
> 
> Comunque, questo ci tocca e questo tifiamo. Come sempre, del resto.



hanno poco da lamentarsi...ha raggiunto per tre volte di fila il 4 posto....una stagione ha dovuto praticamente giocare quasi sempre senza Rossi e M Gomez....i risultati parlano per lui.....almeno a firenze


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Guardate come lo amano i tifosi della Florentia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

Sapete che vi dico? Io ci credo. 
A differenza di Brocchi, che è un non-allenatore, e a differenza di Giampaolo, che ha raccolto fallimenti ovunque sia andato, Montella ha ottenuto sempre il massimo, in qualsiasi società, esprimendo anche un buonissimo calcio.
Montella chiuse all'undicesimo posto con il Catania degli Spolli, dei Ricchiuti, degli Almiron, dei Legrottaglie, dei Gomez, Bergessio e Barrientos; ha chiuso per tre anni di fila al quarto posto con la Fiorentina, raggiungendo un ottavo e una semifinale di Europa League; infine la Sampdoria, certamente parentesi triste, ma non venitemi a dire che ha fatto disastri, perché a Genova gli unici disastri li ha fatto Ferrero, offrendogli una rosa da serie B. 
Montella meritava il salto di qualità già dopo gli anni alla viola e speriamo che il salto lo possa fare con noi e noi con lui.
Certo, avrei preferito tutt'altro profilo, ma in un anno di transizione, come scommessa, lo accetto ben volentieri, con la speranza che gli venga offerta una rosa decente.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> I Montolivo's staranno brindando a Cristal.



.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: Montella al Milan, c'è il via libera dei cinesi.*


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? Io ci credo.
> A differenza di Brocchi, che è un non-allenatore, e a differenza di Giampaolo, che ha raccolto fallimenti ovunque sia andato, Montella ha ottenuto sempre il massimo, in qualsiasi società, esprimendo anche un buonissimo calcio.
> Montella chiuse all'undicesimo posto con il Catania degli Spolli, dei Ricchiuti, degli Almiron, dei Legrottaglie, dei Gomez, Bergessio e Barrientos; ha chiuso per tre anni di fila al quarto posto con la Fiorentina, raggiungendo un ottavo e una semifinale di Europa League; infine la Sampdoria, certamente parentesi triste, ma non venitemi a dire che ha fatto disastri, perché a Genova gli unici disastri li ha fatto Ferrero, offrendogli una rosa da serie B.
> Montella meritava il salto di qualità già dopo gli anni alla viola e speriamo che il salto lo possa fare con noi e noi con lui.





dai aereoplanino facci volare!


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Montella al Milan, c'è il via libera dei cinesi.*



Io mi chiedo una cosa: ma è possibile che sti cinesi si facciano andar bene tutto? Montolivo, Ely, Zapata, Giampaolo, Montella, etc etc.

Dicessero una volta di no!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2016)

Tiro un bel sospiro di sollievo.

Speriamo bene.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo una cosa: ma è possibile che sti cinesi si facciano andar bene tutto? Montolivo, Ely, Zapata, Giampaolo, Montella, etc etc.
> 
> Dicessero una volta di no!



Se Giampaolo e Brocchi non son stati presi vuol dire che non li han voluti, penso


----------



## GenioSavicevic (28 Giugno 2016)

Confondete sempre l'allenatore che fa giocare bene una squadra con i giocatori che ha la squadra stessa. Montella a Firenze con centrocampisti che sapevano giocare il pallone sembrava un fenomeno e tutti a dire che esprimeva un bel gioco, a Genova con i falegnami la manovra faceva invece pietà. 
Ergo, non era lui a far giocare bene la squadra ma i giocatori che sapevano giocare a calcio.
Secondo voi il nostro centrocampo assomiglia più a quello della Fiore o a quello della Samp?


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Il Milan ha scelto Vincenzo Montella. Si sta lavorando per sbloccare la trattativa con la Sampdoria. C'è grande ottimismo.
> 
> Montella ha già incontrato Galliani e Gancikoff tra giovedì e venerdì scorso. Montella ha parlato di tattica ed ha esposto ai due la sua idea di calcio.
> 
> Già domani si potrebbe chiudere.



Bene


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Se Giampaolo e Brocchi non son stati presi vuol dire che non li han voluti, penso



Giampaolo non lo ha voluto Berlusconi. Brocchi si è dimesso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo non lo ha voluto Berlusconi. Brocchi si è dimesso.



Beh, direi che nessuno sa per certo come sia andata con Giampa!
E se i cinesi avessero detto vogliamo Brocchi, brocchi ora sarebbe li.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

Cmq da quel che ho capito Montella rinuncia ad una parte di stipendio e in più daremo un giocatore in prestito alla Samp....così per "aggirare" la clausola...non so se ho sentito bene ma mi pare abbiano detto così a Sky...se qualcuno conferma però è meglio xkè non vorrei dire boiate...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Confondete sempre l'allenatore che fa giocare bene una squadra con i giocatori che ha la squadra stessa. Montella a Firenze con centrocampisti che sapevano giocare il pallone sembrava un fenomeno e tutti a dire che esprimeva un bel gioco, a Genova con i falegnami la manovra faceva invece pietà.
> Ergo, non era lui a far giocare bene la squadra ma i giocatori che sapevano giocare a calcio.
> Secondo voi il nostro centrocampo assomiglia più a quello della Fiore o a quello della Samp?


Infatti il Mourinho campione d'Inghilterra di due anni fa, con Fabregas, Hazard, Oscar e compagnia cantante, vinse il campionato col bel giuoco.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Confondete sempre l'allenatore che fa giocare bene una squadra con i giocatori che ha la squadra stessa. Montella a Firenze con centrocampisti che sapevano giocare il pallone sembrava un fenomeno e tutti a dire che esprimeva un bel gioco, a Genova con i falegnami la manovra faceva invece pietà.
> Ergo, non era lui a far giocare bene la squadra ma i giocatori che sapevano giocare a calcio.
> Secondo voi il nostro centrocampo assomiglia più a quello della Fiore o a quello della Samp?



Direi che per tanti è cosi, apparte i fenomeni della panchina(tipo Conte che fa dare sempre l'anima ai suoi)...certamente comunque hai ragione...se non cambia qualcosa a CC ci aspettano ancora periodi non troppo piacevoli


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo non lo ha voluto Berlusconi. Brocchi si è dimesso.



Brocchi si è dimesso perché gli hanno comunicato che l'avrebbero fatto fuori e su Giampaolo che piaceva ai cinesi non ci credo e non lo sapremo mai


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh, direi che nessuno sa per certo come sia andata con Giampa!



semplice...era tutto predisposto per il contratto,dovevano incontrarsi...ma poi non sono più riusciti a trovarlo...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> semplice...era tutto predisposto per il contratto,dovevano incontrarsi...ma poi non sono più riusciti a trovarlo...



ahahahah era sotto il lettone di B. con Dudù


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Ora però basta....tutto è concordato, tutto è concordato; a me pare che stia comandando alla grande Galliani.

E non mi dite che sono pessimista, ma le parole esatte di Berlusconi sono state:

"Se dovessero entrare loro (i cinesi) hanno dei nomi internazionali per l'allenatore".

Addio.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? Io ci credo.
> A differenza di Brocchi, che è un non-allenatore, e a differenza di Giampaolo, che ha raccolto fallimenti ovunque sia andato, Montella ha ottenuto sempre il massimo, in qualsiasi società, esprimendo anche un buonissimo calcio.
> Montella chiuse all'undicesimo posto con il Catania degli Spolli, dei Ricchiuti, degli Almiron, dei Legrottaglie, dei Gomez, Bergessio e Barrientos; ha chiuso per tre anni di fila al quarto posto con la Fiorentina, raggiungendo un ottavo e una semifinale di Europa League; infine la Sampdoria, certamente parentesi triste, ma non venitemi a dire che ha fatto disastri, perché a Genova gli unici disastri li ha fatto Ferrero, offrendogli una rosa da serie B.
> Montella meritava il salto di qualità già dopo gli anni alla viola e speriamo che il salto lo possa fare con noi e noi con lui.
> Certo, avrei preferito tutt'altro profilo, ma in un anno di transizione, come scommessa, lo accetto ben volentieri, con la speranza che gli venga offerta una rosa decente.



Buoni risultati (senza voler considerare la parentesi Sampdoria), ma non vedo il clamore. Maran il Catania l'ha portato all'ottavo posto, Sousa l'anno scorso è arrivato una posizione più in basso rispetto a Montella, facendo gli stessi suoi punti dell'ultimo anno a Firenze.

Comunque non è un allenatore da transizione, mi pare palese, è un allenatore su cui far partire un progetto. Non lo prendi per esonerarlo dopo un anno o per traghettare, perchè devi prendergli dei giocatori adatti al suo gioco.
Se finisce male pure lui ( i presupposti ci sono tutti, data la rosa di fabbri e di gente che gioca a 3-4 tocchi e non sa nemmeno dove sta di casa giocare di prima), la prossima stagione staremo a commentare l'ennesimo fiasco e la stagione ancora dopo sarà l'ennesimo anno di transizione.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

> Addio



ohhhhhhhhhh...era ora bello mio....































si scherza eh


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ora però basta....tutto è concordato, tutto è concordato; a me pare che stia comandando alla grande Galliani.
> 
> E non mi dite che sono pessimista, ma le parole esatte di Berlusconi sono state:
> 
> ...



...comandasse Galliani a sta ora ci sarebbe Giampaolo in pachina...e Miha non sarebbe nemmeno stato esonerato.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2016)

vero...probabilmente comandasse galliani ci sarebbe ancora allegri...comanda galliani finchè il pazzo non si impunta..e li non ci sono santi o galliani che tengono...


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Giugno 2016)

Montella ha fatto bene dovunque é andato tranne alla Samp dove é entrato in corsa e gli hanno sabotato la squadra (Zukanovic ed Eder,praticamente i due top della squadra).Per carità i fenomeni sono altri,ma tranne 7-8 allenatori in TUTTO il mondo,tutti gli altri senza la squadra dietro non combinano niente.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

*Sky: Giampaolo alla Samp se Montella va al Milan.*


----------



## alessandro77 (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? Io ci credo.
> A differenza di Brocchi, che è un non-allenatore, e a differenza di Giampaolo, che ha raccolto fallimenti ovunque sia andato, Montella ha ottenuto sempre il massimo, in qualsiasi società, esprimendo anche un buonissimo calcio.
> Montella chiuse all'undicesimo posto con il Catania degli Spolli, dei Ricchiuti, degli Almiron, dei Legrottaglie, dei Gomez, Bergessio e Barrientos; ha chiuso per tre anni di fila al quarto posto con la Fiorentina, raggiungendo un ottavo e una semifinale di Europa League; infine la Sampdoria, certamente parentesi triste, ma non venitemi a dire che ha fatto disastri, perché a Genova gli unici disastri li ha fatto Ferrero, offrendogli una rosa da serie B.
> Montella meritava il salto di qualità già dopo gli anni alla viola e speriamo che il salto lo possa fare con noi e noi con lui.
> Certo, avrei preferito tutt'altro profilo, ma in un anno di transizione, come scommessa, lo accetto ben volentieri, con la speranza che gli venga offerta una rosa decente.



amen


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Buoni risultati (senza voler considerare la parentesi Sampdoria), ma non vedo il clamore. Maran il Catania l'ha portato all'ottavo posto, Sousa l'anno scorso è arrivato una posizione più in basso rispetto a Montella, facendo gli stessi suoi punti dell'ultimo anno a Firenze.
> 
> Comunque non è un allenatore da transizione, mi pare palese, è un allenatore su cui far partire un progetto. Non lo prendi per esonerarlo dopo un anno o per traghettare, perchè devi prendergli dei giocatori adatti al suo gioco.
> Se finisce male pure lui ( i presupposti ci sono tutti, data la rosa di fabbri e di gente che gioca a 3-4 tocchi e non sa nemmeno dove sta di casa giocare di prima), la prossima stagione staremo a commentare l'ennesimo fiasco e la stagione ancora dopo sarà l'ennesimo anno di transizione.


Perfetto, hai ragione, nessun clamore. È un allenatore che ha fatto bene e che merita una chance, quindi è una scommessa; una scommessa che, se riesce, ti può far trovare in casa un grande allenatore; una scommessa come lo fu Allegri o come lo potrebbe essere Di Francesco.
Ebbene, tu non preferisci di gran lunga una scommessa con delle buone basi, rispetto a quello sterco di Brocchi e Giampaolo? Certo, anche io avrei preferito Emery, preferirei Pellegrini o magari De Boer, ma non mettiamo sullo stesso piano Giampaolo e Montella, che non hanno nulla da spartire.
E hai ragione pure sul fatto che non sia un allenatore da transizione, però in un anno di transizione, dove ci sono poche certezze, costruendo una rosa decente, sia mai si riveli un buon tecnico? Puoi continuare anche dopo quest'anno nel caso, sennò, se proprio non piace, lo esoneri e ricominci da capo. 
Con Brocchi e Giampaolo vai sul sicuro che dopo un anno devi esonerarli, così come con qualche vegliardo alla Capello o Lippi, che dopo un anno devono mollare per motivi anagrafici.


----------



## alessandro77 (28 Giugno 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Confondete sempre l'allenatore che fa giocare bene una squadra con i giocatori che ha la squadra stessa. Montella a Firenze con centrocampisti che sapevano giocare il pallone sembrava un fenomeno e tutti a dire che esprimeva un bel gioco, a Genova con i falegnami la manovra faceva invece pietà.
> Ergo, non era lui a far giocare bene la squadra ma i giocatori che sapevano giocare a calcio.
> Secondo voi il nostro centrocampo assomiglia più a quello della Fiore o a quello della Samp?



a catania che fenomeni aveva scusa?


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2016)

oooooooooooh...almeno qualche Montella boy (gente depravata...state attenti), finalmente la finirà di scassare...
Ora lo vedrete al Milan con una squadra molto più dignitosa delle sue precedenti, così vediamo chi ha sempre avuto ragione su di lui.

Per quanto mi riguarda, la mia posizione è ben nota e la condivido da tempo con altri utenti, [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] compreso (forse io e lui i più critici nei confronti di Vincenzino).
Molti parlano di moduli, ma io non mi stancherò mai di far osservare una cosa: nelle squadre di Montella le punte fanno sempre pena. Unica eccezione Giuseppe Rossi che trovò mezza stagione PAZZESCA più per meriti suoi (gol da solista) che per gioco.
In 3 stagioni, non a caso, gli exploit sono stati: Cudrado, Ljiajic, Jojo. Tutti esterni/seconde punte con grande estro e che hanno segnato molti dei loro gol più per giocate singole che per azioni manovrate.

E poi, cosa più grave di tutte, le sue squadre hanno il DNA perdente. Molto interista/romanista devo dire. 

Non è l'uomo giusto ma non decidiamo noi, non decido io... 
Fosse per me sulla panchina ci sarebbe un allenatore serio già da 3 anni.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Spero che possa farci ricredere tutti, o quasi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> oooooooooooh...almeno qualche Montella boy (gente depravata...state attenti), finalmente la finirà di scassare...
> Ora lo vedrete al Milan con una squadra molto più dignitosa delle sue precedenti, così vediamo chi ha sempre avuto ragione su di lui.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, la mia posizione è ben nota e la condivido da tempo con altri utenti, [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] compreso (forse io e lui i più critici nei confronti di Vincenzino).
> ...


Mi spieghi razionalmente 'sta cosa?  Voi siete i tipi che Ranieri c'ha il DNA perdente, ma poi va a vincere la Premier League col Leicester.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che possa farci ricredere tutti, o quasi.


Guarda, potrete avere ragione anche voi scettici, ma l'importante è che Montella ti concede il beneficio del dubbio. Giampesonero cosa ci avrebbe concesso? La certezza del fallimento.


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi razionalmente 'sta cosa?  Voi siete i tipi che Ranieri c'ha il DNA perdente, ma poi va a vincere la Premier League col Leicester.



+1 per splendidi incisivi


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Giugno 2016)

Mah... L'impressione è che ci hanno sventolato per mesi gli spauracchi brocchi e giampaolo per poi farci accettare quasi con sollievo persino montella...

Tuttavia pare ancora l'ennesima manovra in ottica italmilan... Ma i cinesi contano qualcosa? Tra poco ci diranno che persino pavocoso è stato approvato dai cinesi... bah...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> a catania che fenomeni aveva scusa?



a catania ha ereditato anche il gran lavoro di Simeone c'è da dire...e aveva Almiron, Bergessio, Lodi, Gomez... 
E poi fu clamoroso non più di un Maran tanto per dire. Di punti ne fece 48. non 75, a +12 dal Lecce retrocesso.... Non è che fece un miracolo in stile Chievo o Atalanta di inizio anni 2000 eh!!!
La sua Fiorentina? Discontinua all'inverosimile. Umiliava l'inter 4.1 e oi perdeva con bologna, siena, cagliari e pescara.

Per carità... un senza palle con il cervello elastico come una barra di titanio


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guarda, potrete avere ragione anche voi scettici, ma l'importante è che Montella ti concede il beneficio del dubbio. Giampesonero cosa ci avrebbe concesso? La certezza del fallimento.



il problema è che col Milan cinese straricco non si dovrebbe scegliere il meno peggio
la scelta non dovrebbe essere tra gasparri, er barattolo e ryanair.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a catania ha ereditato anche il gran lavoro di Simeone c'è da dire...e aveva Almiron, Bergessio, Lodi, Gomez...
> E poi fu clamoroso non più di un Maran tanto per dire. *Di punti ne fece 48. non 75, a +12 dal Lecce retrocesso*.... Non è che fece un miracolo in stile Chievo o Atalanta di inizio anni 2000 eh!!!
> La sua Fiorentina? Discontinua all'inverosimile. Umiliava l'inter 4.1 e oi perdeva con bologna, siena, cagliari e pescara.
> 
> Per carità... un senza palle con il cervello elastico come una barra di titanio



A Catania ha le ultime 10 giornate (quando erano a -5 dalla zona champions) raggiunta la salvezza le hanno fatte in ciabatte, come il 90-95% delle squadre italiane di quel livello, come il Cagliari di Allegri per esempio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il problema è che col Milan cinese straricco non si dovrebbe scegliere il meno peggio
> la scelta non dovrebbe essere tra gasparri, er barattolo e ryanair.



Peccato non sia il milan cinese straricco...ma quello con le pezze al culo di Berlusca


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a catania ha ereditato anche il gran lavoro di Simeone c'è da dire...e aveva Almiron, Bergessio, Lodi, Gomez...
> E poi fu clamoroso non più di un Maran tanto per dire. Di punti ne fece 48. non 75, a +12 dal Lecce retrocesso.... Non è che fece un miracolo in stile Chievo o Atalanta di inizio anni 2000 eh!!!
> La sua Fiorentina? Discontinua all'inverosimile. Umiliava l'inter 4.1 e oi perdeva con bologna, siena, cagliari e pescara.
> 
> Per carità... un senza palle con il cervello elastico come una barra di titanio



Peccato che a Catania arrivò a Gennaio e se ne andò subito a Maggio. Ma di quale eredità parli? 
Montella stravolse totalmente il gioco del Catania rispetto a quello di Simeone e te lo dice uno che andò pure allo stadio a vederle le partite.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

> la scelta non dovrebbe essere tra gasparri, er barattolo e ryanair


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Giugno 2016)

Non si capisce più nulla, ogni giorno abbiamo un nuovo allenatore, vedremo chi sara domani...

A me cmq Montella non mi piace.

Donadoni o Capello e basta.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (28 Giugno 2016)

Di Francesco, quello sarebbe l'unico allenatore da prendere se non si può arrivare ai superbig.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Peccato non sia il milan cinese straricco...ma quello con le pezze al culo di Berlusca



ma infatti. 
i cinesi al momento sono solo virtuali, e probabilmente (visto i continui rinvii.....maddai ? che novità ) lo resteranno fino a settembre. 

avevano detto che entro il 30 si annunciava l'allenatore, oramai mancano 48 ore, direi che ci siamo. 
montella fa cahare, come lo facevano brocchi o Giampaolo, ma visto che ormai la stagione è buttata ancora prima di iniziare, vediamo che combina. 

tanto finchè galliani è ancora autorizzato a fare mercato e a scegliere gli allenatori, si sa già in partenza che sarà un fail annunciato.


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Il Milan ha scelto Vincenzo Montella. Si sta lavorando per sbloccare la trattativa con la Sampdoria. C'è grande ottimismo.
> 
> Montella ha già incontrato Galliani e Gancikoff tra giovedì e venerdì scorso. Montella ha parlato di tattica ed ha esposto ai due la sua idea di calcio.
> 
> Già domani si potrebbe chiudere.


Eppur si muove. Abbiamo un tecnico, finalmente. E neanche tra i peggiori: nella sua carriera ha dimostrato, con un club in grado ovviamente di assecondarne, anche economicamente, le scelte, di costruire del buon calcio, piacevole, creativo ed efficace, di base un 433 dinamico soprattutto in attacco, basato sul costante dialogo dei giocatori nella costruzione del gioco (Bacca, attenzione), senza grandi forzature ideologiche o atletiche. La parentesi Samp, colta a mezza stagione in un contesto societario molto instabile, non è granché probante, quella romana di inizio carriera, quella catanese e soprattutto l’esperienza fiorentina invece sono indicative di una buona esperienza precorsa e di un discreto curriculum, che ovviamente al Milan dovrà essere decisamente migliorato con un bel salto di qualità che dovrà essere quello di tutti. Ci dicono infine di essere un tifoso rossonero: non male, abbiamo bisogno di tutta l’energia possibile per risalire la corrente. Se è fatta, è senz’altro il benvenuto.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Giugno 2016)

Certo che mi fate ridere....come fate a dire che Montella fa schifo quando per anni alla Fiorentina con una squadra mediocre ha fatto dell'ottimo calcio. .vi ricordo che quella rosa non aveva ne Pogba né Ronaldo ne Messi..ma bensì Basanta Tomovic e i più forti erano B.Valerio e Salah che non mi sembrano ne Iniesta ne Ibrahimovic ed alla Samp,un'altra squadra di dilettanti, ci è andato per liberarsi della clausola di 5 MLN e non per vincerci lo scudetto...quindi forse davvero vi meritate Brocchi. ..e per chi parla di non cessione dubito che Gancikoff vada in giro a fare il galoppino di Galliani se l'aria fosse negativa


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Certo che mi fate ridere....come fate a dire che Montella fa schifo quando per anni alla Fiorentina con una squadra mediocre ha fatto dell'ottimo calcio. .vi ricordo che quella rosa non aveva ne Pogba né Ronaldo ne Messi..ma bensì Basanta Tomovic e i più forti erano B.Valerio e Salah che non mi sembrano ne Iniesta ne Ibrahimovic quindi forse davvero vi meritate Brocchi. ..e per chi parla di non cessione dubito che Gancikoff vada ij giro a fare il galoppino di Galliani se l'aria fosse negativa



Montella ha le palle di un ramarro, ma se ciò significa cessione allora me lo.faccio andar bene... su Gancikoff invece nulla da dire, concordo con te


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Il Milan ha scelto Vincenzo Montella. Si sta lavorando per sbloccare la trattativa con la Sampdoria. C'è grande ottimismo.
> 
> Montella ha già incontrato Galliani e Gancikoff tra giovedì e venerdì scorso. Montella ha parlato di tattica ed ha esposto ai due la sua idea di calcio.
> 
> Già domani si potrebbe chiudere.



E va bene... benvenuto Vince. Speriamo di poterti apprezzare.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2016)

Non è il massimo ma sicuramente meglio degli altri 2 aborti


----------



## davoreb (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi razionalmente 'sta cosa?  Voi siete i tipi che Ranieri c'ha il DNA perdente, ma poi va a vincere la Premier League col Leicester.



basta leggere cosa si diceva di Ancelotti nel 2002.


----------



## The P (28 Giugno 2016)

Più leggo commenti su Montella e più rabbrividisco. 

Del resto ci fu accostato anche l'anno scorso e tutti a dire "pietà, serve un sergente di ferro, meglio Mihajlovic". Un fallimento ampiamente annunciato rivelatosi tale.


----------



## mistergao (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Il Milan ha scelto Vincenzo Montella. Si sta lavorando per sbloccare la trattativa con la Sampdoria. C'è grande ottimismo.
> 
> Montella ha già incontrato Galliani e Gancikoff tra giovedì e venerdì scorso. Montella ha parlato di tattica ed ha esposto ai due la sua idea di calcio.
> 
> Già domani si potrebbe chiudere.



Forse, a bene vedere, tra i nomi che giravano era uno dei meno peggio.
Brocchi è inguardabile (e poi si è tirato fuori), Gianpaolo significava esonero, De Boer non è male, ma storicamente gli allenatori stranieri al Milan han fatto male, Pellegrini non mi convince, Emery al PSG. Chi ti rimane? Montella, perchè tanto Donadoni non lo cercavi. Vabbè, speravo in meglio, temevo qualcosa di peggio, mi accontento della via di mezzo.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Mi spiegate cosa è cambiato da queste dichiarazioni 

"I cinesi hanno un profilo internazionale" cit.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Il Milan ha scelto Vincenzo Montella. Si sta lavorando per sbloccare la trattativa con la Sampdoria. C'è grande ottimismo.
> 
> Montella ha già incontrato Galliani e Gancikoff tra giovedì e venerdì scorso. Montella ha parlato di tattica ed ha esposto ai due la sua idea di calcio.
> 
> Già domani si potrebbe chiudere.



Sarei curiosa di sapere che idee di calcio ha proposto sia lui che Giampaolo mah.


----------



## Eliott (28 Giugno 2016)

Conoscendo poco De Boer e guardando il curriculum di Giampaolo (brocchi non lo prendo nemmeno in considerazione) credo che Montella sia un buon compromesso. Le sue squadra giocano un calcio piacevole. Le basi della Fiorentina di Sousa li ha messo lui e aveva una ros ameno forte di quella di Sousa. Se domandi in giro chi gioca il piu bell calcio in Italia ti dicono Fiorentina, Roma e Empoli... quindi... Poi ha un pó di esperienza alle spalle e la sua avventura alla Samp credo che li sia servita per capira molte cose. Io una Chance gli la dó. Se gli prendono i giocatori che servono per il suo gioco vedremo perlomeno un GROSSO miglioramento sul piano del gioco, speranda che sia anche vincente il Vincenzo.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate cosa è cambiato da queste dichiarazioni
> 
> "I cinesi hanno un profilo internazionale" cit.



Che Emery dicono ci abbia tirato il pacco...giustamente aggiungo..


----------



## Coripra (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ora però basta....tutto è concordato, tutto è concordato; a me pare che stia comandando alla grande Galliani.
> 
> E non mi dite che sono pessimista, ma le parole esatte di Berlusconi sono state:
> 
> ...



Bè, se ti vai a rileggere tutte le cose dette da B. dall'inizio della telenovelas, ci trovi tutto quello che vuoi ( e non vuoi).

Addio


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Io sono contento per Montella perchè finalmente costringerà la società a prendere centrocampisti forti...l'ultimo acquisto forte a centrocampo che hanno fatto risale al 2002..
Se poi si accontenta di Soriano allora siamo spacciati e sarà un fallimento assicurato..


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo il Corriere della Sera, la Samp potrebbe addirittura rinunciare alla clausola 1,1 milioni per liberare Montella*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2016)

Vabbè sembra avviarsi per Montella. A me non fa impazzire ha poco carisma ma mi sembra una persona intelligente. La Fiorentina giocava molto bene ma aveva interpreti decisamente diversi dai nostri , e con la Samp si è visto che senza quel tipo di giocatori non riesce a far esprimere la propria idea di calcio. 

Nota lieta è tifoso del Milan e soprattutto ama giocare con il 4-3-3 cosa che potrebbe favorire l'arrivo di Pjaca e non di Vazquez.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo la GdS ci sarebbe l'ok dei cinesi per l'approdo al Milan di Montella, per il quale dovrebbe esserci una clausola rescissoria da 1.1 mln.*


----------



## Roger84 (28 Giugno 2016)

Considerando che poteva arrivare Giampaolo o rimanere Brocchi, Montella è grasso che cola!!!
Buon allenatore, se riuscirà a farci prendere qlc centrocampista dai piedi buoni, potremo fare un bel campionato considerando come fà giocare le proprie squadre!!!


----------



## kolao95 (28 Giugno 2016)

E occhio che Montella è un uomo di Pradé, lo ha scelto sia alla Roma che alla Fiorentina


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2016)

Scusate ma la Gazzetta è quella di:

- E' duello Brocchi-Giampaolo;
- Giampaolo favorito...Brocchi solo in caso di non cessione;
- Tra Giampaolo e Brocchi...spunta De Boer...ormai favorito;
- De Boer è il profilo internazionale che piace ai cinesi;
- Gara a tre: Giampaolo, De Boer e Mister X;
- Montella firmerà per il MIlan.

E questa è solo una velocissima rassegna stampa dei titoli su giornale cartaceo e di quelli online.

Io la mia verità me la sono fatta: non sanno una beata fava e sparano qua e là su chi potrebbe essere l'allenatore del Milan (tenendo un profilo medio basso chissà per quale motivo).

Intanto di ufficiale non c'è nulla da nessuna parte....*DA NESSUNA PARTE*...nemmeno per quegli allenatori che sono spariti dai radar dei giornalai


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera, la Samp potrebbe addirittura rinunciare alla clausola 1,1 milioni per liberare Montella*



Vogliono tenerlo a tutti i costi dopo la grande stagione


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè sembra avviarsi per Montella. A me non fa impazzire ha poco carisma ma mi sembra una persona intelligente. La Fiorentina giocava molto bene ma aveva interpreti decisamente diversi dai nostri , e con la Samp si è visto che senza quel tipo di giocatori non riesce a far esprimere la propria idea di calcio.
> 
> Nota lieta è tifoso del Milan e soprattutto ama giocare con il 4-3-3 cosa che potrebbe favorire l'arrivo di Pjaca e non di Vazquez.



Non sapevo fosse milanista...ottimo..
A centrocampo secondo me gli comprano qualcuno di forte forte...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

davano per scontato EMERY .. poi Giampippa e adesso Montella ... per me neanche loro sanno chi arriverà .... detto questo l'allenatore è il minore dei mali perchè se non dovesse andare bene il prossimo anno lo si cambia .


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> davano per scontato EMERY .. poi Giampippa e adesso Montella ... per me neanche loro sanno chi arriverà .... detto questo l'allenatore è il minore dei mali perchè se non dovesse andare bene il prossimo anno lo si cambia .



Ma chi lo dava per scontato Emery?
Purtroppo la sfida reale tra gli allenatori è sempre stata tra i soliti 3-4 mediomen italiani della classifica di destra della Serie A


----------



## alessandro77 (28 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a catania ha ereditato anche il gran lavoro di Simeone c'è da dire...e aveva Almiron, Bergessio, Lodi, Gomez...
> E poi fu clamoroso non più di un Maran tanto per dire. Di punti ne fece 48. non 75, a +12 dal Lecce retrocesso.... Non è che fece un miracolo in stile Chievo o Atalanta di inizio anni 2000 eh!!!
> La sua Fiorentina? Discontinua all'inverosimile. Umiliava l'inter 4.1 e oi perdeva con bologna, siena, cagliari e pescara.
> 
> Per carità... un senza palle con il cervello elastico come una barra di titanio



e vabeh, a Catania ha sfruttato il lavoro di Simeone, a Firenze è stato discontinuo ( ha raggiunto 3 volte di fila i primi 4 posti, discontinuo proprio..).. ogni scusa è buona per screditarlo,la sua samp ha perso dal Milan di Brocchi per cui è peggio di Brocchi (ragionamento logicissimo..), ride in conferenza stampa nel post partita.. ma seriamente, sono accuse serie queste? davvero giudichiamo un allenatore da come si pone nel post partita e per una stagione fatta male su 6-7 buone? boh, fate prima a dire che vi sta sul "piffero" per cui a prescindere lo devo criticare, ma naturalmente vi guardate bene dall'ammetterlo.. abbiamo dato chance a cani e porci negli ultimi anni, tanti si sono spesi per difendere Mihajlovic manco fosse Guardiola e Montella che nella carriera ha raggiunto piazzamenti migliori di Sinisa, non va bene? me lo spiegate?il serbo si e lui no? è vero, non era mr simpatia quando era a Firenze e le sue squadre abbisognano di buoni centrocampisti per funzionare ma lasciamo parlare il mercato e poi vediamo.. adesso giudicare e fare previsioni sarebbe ingiusto


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Il Milan ha scelto Vincenzo Montella. Si sta lavorando per sbloccare la trattativa con la Sampdoria. C'è grande ottimismo.
> 
> Montella ha già incontrato Galliani e Gancikoff tra giovedì e venerdì scorso. Montella ha parlato di tattica ed ha esposto ai due la sua idea di calcio.
> 
> Già domani si potrebbe chiudere.



A me francamente piaceva quand'era alla Fiorentina. Poi si è un pò perso ed è diventato un pò troppo piangina. Però viste le TERRIFICANTI alternative me lo prendo anche perchè non penso che De Boer possa fare molto più di lui. Complimenti a stampa, Galliani e Berlusconi per il terrorismo psicologico che ci hanno propinato per farci accettare Montella dopo la sua stagione orrenda alla samp.


----------



## Eliott (28 Giugno 2016)

Per sdrammatizzare un pó... Montella sarebbe un UPGRADE clamoroso


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Giugno 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Scusate ma la Gazzetta è quella di:
> 
> - E' duello Brocchi-Giampaolo;
> - Giampaolo favorito...Brocchi solo in caso di non cessione;
> ...



Premesso che le cose possono cambiare giornalmente...la notizia di Montella è venuta fuori ieri o l'altro ieri ovunque...comunque i giornali devono vendere tu lo compreresti uno in cui il titolo è "Milan: oggi niente da segnalare" e senza nessun articolo? non credo..quindi


----------



## Coripra (28 Giugno 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> e vabeh, a Catania ha sfruttato il lavoro di Simeone, a Firenze è stato discontinuo ( ha raggiunto 3 volte di fila i primi 4 posti, discontinuo proprio..).. ogni scusa è buona per screditarlo,la sua samp ha perso dal Milan di Brocchi per cui è peggio di Brocchi (ragionamento logicissimo..), ride in conferenza stampa nel post partita.. ma seriamente, sono accuse serie queste? davvero giudichiamo un allenatore da come si pone nel post partita e per una stagione fatta male su 6-7 buone? boh, fate prima a dire che vi sta sul "piffero" per cui a prescindere lo devo criticare, ma naturalmente vi guardate bene dall'ammetterlo.. abbiamo dato chance a cani e porci negli ultimi anni, tanti si sono spesi per difendere Mihajlovic manco fosse Guardiola e Montella che nella carriera ha raggiunto piazzamenti migliori di Sinisa, non va bene? me lo spiegate?il serbo si e lui no? è vero, non era mr simpatia quando era a Firenze e le sue squadre abbisognano di buoni centrocampisti per funzionare ma lasciamo parlare il mercato e poi vediamo.. adesso giudicare e fare previsioni sarebbe ingiusto



D'accordo con te: se devo fare un appunto a Montella è quello di essere troppo monotematico nelle sue scelte tattiche e questo in un allenatore a mio parere è un grave limite.
Per il resto, giudicherò a posteriori (se arriverà e sulla base di quali giocatori avrà a disposizione)


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

Siamo contenti di Montella perché l'alternativa era Giampaolo...
A che livello squallido si è ridotto il nostro Milan


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

Montella è un allenatore di buon livello, e soprattutto ha capacità tattiche che in italia hanno in pochi.

SE gli sarà messa a disposizione la rosa che vuole, secondo me faremo una buona stagione e arriveremo in EL, per poi cominciare col botto il mercato estivo 2017


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Poi diciamocelo...con la stragrande maggioranza degli allenatori la differenza la fanno i giocatori...quindi vediamo cosa ci dirà questo schifoso mercato...dell'allenatore non possiamo troppo lamentarci dai...mi sembra buono


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo Repubblica, Montella oggi e' atteso a Milano per firmare il contratto con il Milan. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Montella oggi e' atteso a Milano per firmare il contratto con il Milan. *



posso dire una cosa controcorrente .. *a me fa schifo* . 

che ha fatto Montella per meritarsi il Milan ? nulla .. ennesima dimostrazione di potere del pelato che ha un feticcio con il nano da anni per sto cesso di Montella .
E' normale e fisiologico che non comandando ancora i cinesi un po' di influenza il pelato l'ha ancora .. ma se iniziamo cosi so già che mi aspetta un altra estate di odio e bile .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> posso dire una cosa controcorrente .. *a me fa schifo* .
> 
> che ha fatto Montella per meritarsi il Milan ? nulla .. ennesima dimostrazione di potere del pelato che ha un feticcio con il nano da anni per sto cesso di Montella .
> E' normale e fisiologico che non comandando ancora i cinesi un po' di influenza il pelato l'ha ancora .. ma se iniziamo cosi so già che mi aspetta un altra estate di odio e bile .



De Boer cosa avrebbe fatto per meritarci?


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

*Di Marzio: Trattativa Montella-Milan ai dettagli. Nella notte contatto tra i rossoneri e la Sampdoria. L'agente di Montella, Lucci, è già a Milano per chiudere con Galliani.*


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Trattativa Montella-Milan ai dettagli. Nella notte contatto tra i rossoneri e la Sampdoria. L'agente di Montella, Lucci, è già a Milano per chiudere con Galliani.*



Insomma, l'agente di Montella è anche l'agente di... 








Carramba che sorpresa!!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Giugno 2016)

siamo destinati a rimanere una squadra di melma
così è stato deciso e così saremo

[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] No alle parole censurate!


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Trattativa Montella-Milan ai dettagli. Nella notte contatto tra i rossoneri e la Sampdoria. L'agente di Montella, Lucci, è già a Milano per chiudere con Galliani.*



Quantomeno chiudiamo la telenovela allenatore......


----------



## Isao (28 Giugno 2016)

L'unica cosa che mi interessa e per la quale non sono contento è che si tratta di un allenatore che non dice nulla sulla cessione. Potrebbe essere benissimo l'allenatore dell'ItalMilan così come l'allenatore per il periodo Cinesi-Berlusca


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> De Boer cosa avrebbe fatto per meritarci?



nulla , infatti è un cesso uguale . Io vorrei vedere Donadoni sulla nostra panchina , ma finché ci sarà ancora il cancro di Galliani ci saboterà per sempre dall interno .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> nulla , infatti è un cesso uguale . Io vorrei vedere Donadoni sulla nostra panchina , ma finché ci sarà ancora il cancro di Galliani ci saboterà per sempre dall interno .



Ahahahah grande allora siamo d'accordo  Pure io vorrei tantissimo Donadoni...e l'ho scritto a più riprese...e ancora non capisco perchè non lo prendano mai in considerazione...deve esserci qualcosa sotto


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ahahahah grande allora siamo d'accordo  Pure io vorrei tantissimo Donadoni...e l'ho scritto a più riprese...e ancora non capisco perchè non lo prendano mai in considerazione...deve esserci qualcosa sotto



Anche a me sarebbe piaciuto Donadoni, ma anche Montella è un buon allenatore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Anche a me sarebbe piaciuto Donadoni, ma anche Montella è un buon allenatore.



Ma infatti io non lo disprezzo come fanno tanti qui..


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ahahahah grande allora siamo d'accordo  Pure io vorrei tantissimo Donadoni...e l'ho scritto a più riprese...e ancora non capisco perchè non lo prendano mai in considerazione...deve esserci qualcosa sotto





Victorss ha scritto:


> Anche a me sarebbe piaciuto Donadoni, ma anche Montella è un buon allenatore.



Cosa volete che ci sia ? solita storia .. il procuratore di Montella è lo stesso di Pentolacci ed è C e camicia con Galliani . 

SOLITO SCHIFO .


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2016)

Donadoni ha litigato con il Pelatone...così come Maldini e Albertini...perché evidentemente la gestione cristallina del Condor non piace...

Una buttata finale...ma il buon *Blanc* che è fresco fresco di buonuscita da 22 milioni...un contrattino di un anno a prezzi terrestri con possibilità di rinnovo aumentato a raggiungimento obiettivo CL/EL non lo accetterebbe?

Certo dovrebbero esserci i cinesi che avevano offerto 11 milioni ad Ibra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Giugno 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> e vabeh, a Catania ha sfruttato il lavoro di Simeone, a Firenze è stato discontinuo ( ha raggiunto 3 volte di fila i primi 4 posti, discontinuo proprio..).. ogni scusa è buona per screditarlo,la sua samp ha perso dal Milan di Brocchi per cui è peggio di Brocchi (ragionamento logicissimo..), ride in conferenza stampa nel post partita.. ma seriamente, sono accuse serie queste? davvero giudichiamo un allenatore da come si pone nel post partita e per una stagione fatta male su 6-7 buone? boh, fate prima a dire che vi sta sul "piffero" per cui a prescindere lo devo criticare, ma naturalmente vi guardate bene dall'ammetterlo.. abbiamo dato chance a cani e porci negli ultimi anni, tanti si sono spesi per difendere Mihajlovic manco fosse Guardiola e Montella che nella carriera ha raggiunto piazzamenti migliori di Sinisa, non va bene? me lo spiegate?il serbo si e lui no? è vero, non era mr simpatia quando era a Firenze e le sue squadre abbisognano di buoni centrocampisti per funzionare ma lasciamo parlare il mercato e poi vediamo.. adesso giudicare e fare previsioni sarebbe ingiusto



Tieni a mente i post di chi lo critica, fra tre mesi sarà un loro beniamino e avranno anche il coraggio di parlare di sorpresa...
così come per i giocatori molti vanno dietro al momento senza considerare le qualità effettive.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa volete che ci sia ? solita storia .. il procuratore di Montella è lo stesso di Pentolacci ed è C e camicia con Galliani .
> 
> SOLITO SCHIFO .



come già ho detto preferivo perfino Giampaolo..Montella era il secondo della lista schifo subito dopo Broccolo..un allenatore mediocrissimo ma pieno di boria che si crede un fenomeno..

Altro anno buttato via, se mai arriveranno sti fantomatici cinesi anche se a Gennaio investissero 50-60 milioni (che comunque a gennaio sono sprecati perché si muovono solo i mediocri) avremo già compromesso l'anno..ergo, la champions se va bene la rivediamo nel 2019..


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Giugno 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Donadoni ha litigato con il Pelatone...così come Maldini e Albertini...perché evidentemente la gestione cristallina del Condor non piace...
> 
> Una buttata finale...ma il buon *Blanc* che è fresco fresco di buonuscita da 22 milioni...un contrattino di un anno a prezzi terrestri con possibilità di rinnovo aumentato a raggiungimento obiettivo CL/EL non lo accetterebbe?
> 
> Certo dovrebbero esserci i cinesi che avevano offerto 11 milioni ad Ibra



io sinceramente preferisco montella a blanc


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Trattativa Montella-Milan ai dettagli. Nella notte contatto tra i rossoneri e la Sampdoria. L'agente di Montella, Lucci, è già a Milano per chiudere con Galliani.*



Galliani, sempre Galliani.

E' incubo.


----------



## arcanum (28 Giugno 2016)

Donadoni e Montella per me sono in valore assoluto alla pari, anzi, forse è meglio Montella. Vi spiego perchè..

vedete il caso Mihajlovic:
- con la rosa di pippe a disposizione ha ottenuto il massimo. In primavera eravamo la squadra più in forma del campionato, batterci era quasi impossibile infatti abbiam perso solo contro la Juventus giocandocela alla pari.
- ha valorizzato giovani, per giunta italiani come piace a B
- era amato dalla gran parte dei tifosi
- dopo anni un nostro allenatore era seguito e amato praticamente da tutto lo spogliatoio, giovani e senatori.


Viceversa uno inesperto come Brocchi, che sul campo non ha dimostrato nulla, coi tifo e molti giocatori contro, con zero esperienza ha avuto fiducia.

Ora, Donadoni potrebbe aspirare tranquillamente agli obiettivi raggiunti da Sinisa, sarebbe il massimo che potrebbe fare, nulla di più.
Questo però abbiamo capito che non basta affatto in questa società malata perchè contano altri fattori che Montella potrebbe avere:
- simpatia del presidente (Sinisa e Donadoni gli stanno sulle scatole)
- gioco votato all'attacco

Quando un allenatore sta simpatico a B. in primis vive più sereno e non gli si mettono i bastoni tra le ruote, come fatto con Sinisa, inoltre ci sono più possibilità che venga quindi accontentato sul mercato.

Detto ciò io son stracontento di Montella se dovesse sedere sulla nostra panchina. 
Se avessimo un altro presidente e un'altra società alle spalle magari avrei avuto altre preferenze


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> come già ho detto preferivo perfino Giampaolo..Montella era il secondo della lista schifo subito dopo Broccolo..un allenatore mediocrissimo ma pieno di boria che si crede un fenomeno..
> 
> Altro anno buttato via, se mai arriveranno sti fantomatici cinesi anche se a Gennaio investissero 50-60 milioni (che comunque a gennaio sono sprecati perché si muovono solo i mediocri) avremo già compromesso l'anno..ergo, la champions se va bene la rivediamo nel 2019..



Però dovete mettervi daccordo con voi stessi eh.
Giampaolo fa schifo perchè ha un curriculum ridicolo fatto solamente di esoneri, però è meglio di Montella che invece OBBIETTIVAMENTE ha un curriculum di tutto rispetto. Ha fatto male solo l'anno scorso in una squadra che ha preso a Gennaio a cui hanno venduto i 2 giocatori migliori della rosa e non è stato comprato un cavolo.
Un pò di coerenza.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

*Laudisa (Gazzetta): Galliani telefona a Ferrero: il presidente della Samp vuole 1,1 milioni della clausola, Galliani chiede lo sconto.*


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): Galliani telefona a Ferrero: il presidente della Samp vuole 1,1 milioni della clausola, Galliani chiede lo sconto.*



Lo sconto...


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): Galliani telefona a Ferrero: il presidente della Samp vuole 1,1 milioni della clausola, Galliani chiede lo sconto.*



Manco gli occhi per piangere hanno. Si sono mangiati tutto, sti pezzenti
Se sei convinto di un allenatore, va lì e paghi la clausola (per quanto ridicolo sia che Montella ne abbia una). Poi stiamo parlando di 1 milione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Giugno 2016)

Emery aveva 3M di clausola. Così per dire


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): Galliani telefona a Ferrero: il presidente della Samp vuole 1,1 milioni della clausola, Galliani chiede lo sconto.*



Si preannuncia un'altra estate di passione.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Emery aveva 3M di clausola. Così per dire



Immagino Galliani e Gancikoff che chiamavano in sede al Siviglia per chiedere lo sconto


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2016)

Dovremmo essere pieni di soli (o comunque esserlo a breve) e chiediamo lo sconto sull'esorbitante cifra di UN MILIONE....


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): Galliani telefona a Ferrero: il presidente della Samp vuole 1,1 milioni della clausola, Galliani chiede lo sconto.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Però dovete mettervi daccordo con voi stessi eh.
> Giampaolo fa schifo perchè ha un curriculum ridicolo fatto solamente di esoneri, però è meglio di Montella che invece OBBIETTIVAMENTE ha un curriculum di tutto rispetto. Ha fatto male solo l'anno scorso in una squadra che ha preso a Gennaio a cui hanno venduto i 2 giocatori migliori della rosa e non è stato comprato un cavolo.
> Un pò di coerenza.



Ma che curriculum ha Montella raga?! 
Esonero con la Roma, Catania e poi 3 quarti posti con la Fiorentina..non mi pare proprio un curriculum da fenomeno..
Le sue squadre mi sembrano sempre fumose e incompiute..non trasmette un minimo di grinta ai giocatori in più nel tempo mi pare peggiorato sia come tecnico che come arroganza..
Non prevedo nulla di buono..


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): Galliani telefona a Ferrero: il presidente della Samp vuole 1,1 milioni della clausola, Galliani chiede lo sconto.*



Sconto! Sconto! Sconto!


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): Galliani telefona a Ferrero: il presidente della Samp vuole 1,1 milioni della clausola, Galliani chiede lo sconto.*



Ma quale sconto..gli avrà detto te ne do 1,3 se trovi il modo per ritornarmi 200 mila..

PS: comunque si metteranno d'accordo o con qualche prestito (tipo Ely) o con galliani che gli strapagherà qualcuno (tipo 15 milioni per soriano)


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

*Sky: l'agente di Montella è appena arrivato a Casa Milan. SI chiude.*


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'agente di Montella è appena arrivato a Casa Milan. SI chiude.*



Scelta dettata da una reale convinzione o dalla mancanza di alternative?! Io propendo per la seconda, purtroppo.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Scelta dettata da una reale convinzione o dalla mancanza di alternative?! Io propendo per la seconda, purtroppo.



E' un mix di tutte e due, sicuramente di quelli che ci potevamo permettere era uno dei meno peggio.
Gli faranno un contratto di un paio d'anni, al limite se fa schifo prossimo anno con la gestione cinesi si cercherà qualcosa di molto meglio....


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che curriculum ha Montella raga?!
> Esonero con la Roma, Catania e poi 3 quarti posti con la Fiorentina..non mi pare proprio un curriculum da fenomeno..
> Le sue squadre mi sembrano sempre fumose e incompiute..non trasmette un minimo di grinta ai giocatori in più nel tempo mi pare peggiorato sia come tecnico che come arroganza..
> Non prevedo nulla di buono..



Che curriculum ha? La fiorentina ti pare una squadra pronta per vincere lo scudetto?
3 quarti posti con la Fiorentina fino a qualche anno fa voleva dire giocarsi stabilmente la champion's league secondo te è poco?
Io ho visto bene la Fiorentina di Montella in Europa League ed era una squadra temibilissima. Senza contare che l'ha portata pure in semifinale eliminando il tottenham con un un bel 2 a 0 e tuttiacasa. Poi se secondo voi con la rosa a sua disposizione non ha fatto un ottimo lavoro alzo le mani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Che curriculum ha? La fiorentina ti pare una squadra pronta per vincere lo scudetto?
> 3 quarti posti con la Fiorentina fino a qualche anno fa voleva dire giocarsi stabilmente la champion's league secondo te è poco?
> Io ho visto bene la Fiorentina di Montella in Europa League ed era una squadra temibilissima. Senza contare che l'ha portata pure in semifinale eliminando il tottenham con un un bel 2 a 0 e tuttiacasa. Poi se secondo voi con la rosa a sua disposizione non ha fatto un ottimo lavoro alzo le mani.



Allora pure prandelli era un fenomeno..


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora pure prandelli era un fenomeno..



Anche Prandelli ha fatto un ottimo lavoro alla Fiorentina e in Nazionale.
Per una valutazione sbagliata in finale all'europeo (CON LA SPAGNA) è stato MASSACRATO.
Ho l'impressione che avendo una personalità debole si sia un po perso, vorrei rivederlo allenare in Italia per giudicarlo.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'agente di Montella è appena arrivato a Casa Milan. SI chiude.*


Meglio lui che Brocchi o Giampaolo ma rimane un'incognita.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Dalla scelta dell'allenatore capiremo molto.
Ok, io ho capito molto...ma sono io il pessimista dai...

Profili internazionali...cit.

Comanda e comanderà per sempre Galliani.

Gancikoff, se esiste, deve essere un incompetente clamoroso.

Lucci agente di Bertolacci, che vergogna. Non si cambierà mai. 

Preso un allenatore che ride alle sconfitte, richiamate Pippo Inzaghi vi prego. Sapevo di arrivare a rimpiangere Giampaolo. 

Già immagino super Bertolacci inamovibile dal Milan montelliano.

E vabe...un altro anno da schifo. W l'ItalMilan.

Aspetto i prossimi (Vazquez e Bertolacci).


----------



## kolao95 (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dalla scelta dell'allenatore capiremo molto.
> Ok, io ho capito molto...ma sono io il pessimista dai...
> 
> Profili internazionali...cit.
> ...



Moriremo tutti no?


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'agente di Montella è appena arrivato a Casa Milan. SI chiude.*



Benvenuto Vincenzo, finalmente perlomeno uno che insegna calcio.


----------



## The P (28 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Benvenuto Vincenzo, finalmente perlomeno uno che insegna calcio.



.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Giugno 2016)

Sarebbe facile dire che è l'unico che ha perso con Brocchi  Ad ogni modo io gli do fiducia, a Firenze faceva un bel calcio...


----------



## Roger84 (28 Giugno 2016)

Al di là dei fenomeni internazionali, Montella lo vedo un più che buon allenatore!
Sarà fondamentale accontentarlo per il mercato prendendo giocatori adatti al suo gioco; non dico che bisogna dargli carta bianca ma quasi....


----------



## naliM77 (28 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, vi prego, basta con l'offendere la VOSTRA intelligenza.

Da qualcuno ho letto "Brocchi si è dimesso"...Brocchi non si è affatto dimesso, gli è scaduto il contratto che non gli è stato rinnovato. Smettetela di credere ai giornali ed a tutto quello che scrivono, vi hanno inculcato la storia delle dimissioni (a 2 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto uno si dimette?????) per poter giustificare la loro tramvata sull'argomento. Hanno scritto per un mese che Brocchi era il canditato NUMERO UNO per la panchina, come potevano giustificare l'arrivo di Montella?Semplice: dire che si era dimesso perchè di Lapadula lo aveva letto dai giornali.

P.S. Sono felice di Montella...


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dalla scelta dell'allenatore capiremo molto.
> Ok, io ho capito molto...ma sono io il pessimista dai...
> 
> Profili internazionali...cit.
> ...



Secondo me ormai sei diventato un tuttuno con il pessimismo, una sorta di uomo nuovo che vede tutto nero.

Sicuro che riusciresti a goderti eventuali successi futuri?

Contento tu.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, personalmente, ma penso che anche la maggior parte di voi lo pensi, la cosa migliore per una squadra italiana è sempre stata prendere allenatori ITALIANI, lo dice la storia.

Quindi, chi avreste preso voi che sia NETTAMENTE meglio di Montella?

Forse sarò io che degli allenatori me ne sbatto altamente, ma a me Montella non dispiace cosi tanto, in fondo tutto sto nei giocatori che gli si daranno a disposizione.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'agente di Montella è appena arrivato a Casa Milan. SI chiude.*



Comunque forse vedo una piccola speranza. Berlusconi ha sempre detto che se la cessione non sarebbe andata in porto, allora sarebbe rimasto Brocchi. Certo Montella è un mediocre, io avrei preferito un Pioli toh.. ma questo potrebbe significare che forse la cessione c'è.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Giugno 2016)

Montella e un allenatore discreto. Non sara un genio, ma e di tutt altro livello di Giampaolo, Brocchi e compagnia.

Poi Montella ha dimostrato di saper fare con una squadra di palleggiatori(Roma, Fiorentina e anche il Catania) mentre se deve chiudersi e far giocare giocatori tecnicamente scarso non e assolutamente adatto (Samp).
Insomma....se prendono Montella per farlo allenare i fabbi che abbiamo al momento allora sara un disastro perche il suo calcio e impossibile con questa rosa. Se invece verra allestita una rosa di livello tecnico discreto (in altre parole: il gioco non e centrato su Mortolivo), allora puo anche starci, vista la mancanza di alternative superiori. Finche il Milan non sara ceduto, venire ad allenare qui e un rischio per ogni allenatore di prospettiva (vedi le parole di Di Francesco e il trattamento riservato a Seedorf e Mihajlovic).


----------



## kollaps (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'agente di Montella è appena arrivato a Casa Milan. SI chiude.*



Ottimo allenatore.
Montella non è un mediocre, anzi...a Firenze ha fatto benissimo, ottenendo buoni piazzamenti in campionato ed arrivando sempre avanti in EL.
A Firenze ha imbastito un grande progetto, poi continuato da Paulo Sousa, partendo da giocatori tutt'altro che fenomenali.
Aquilani, Pizarro (ormai a fine carriera), Tomovic...non aveva granchè a disposizione, ma ha sempre praticato un bel calcio ottenendo anche eccellenti risultati.
A Firenze è rimasta la sua impronta, perciò ben venga per ripartire da 0.
Inoltre, è giusto ripartire da un'allenatore che conosca bene la Serie A in modo da accelerare la rinascita.
Anche a Genova dopo un paio di settimane ha rivoluzionato totalmente la Samp...ovviamente i risultati non erano eccezionali, ma se ben vi ricordate da inizio campionato Zenga ha sempre giocato difesa e contropiede, quindi evidentemente non era la rosa adatta per Montella, il quale è riuscito comunque a trasmettere la sua idea di gioco.

In bocca al lupo Vincenzo.


----------



## kollaps (28 Giugno 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Montella e un allenatore discreto. Non sara un genio, ma e di tutt altro livello di Giampaolo, Brocchi e compagnia.
> 
> Poi Montella ha dimostrato di saper fare con una squadra di palleggiatori(Roma, Fiorentina e anche il Catania) mentre se deve chiudersi e far giocare giocatori tecnicamente scarso non e assolutamente adatto (Samp).
> Insomma....se prendono Montella per farlo allenare i fabbi che abbiamo al momento allora sara un disastro perche il suo calcio e impossibile con questa rosa. Se invece verra allestita una rosa di livello tecnico discreto (in altre parole: il gioco non e centrato su Mortolivo), allora puo anche starci, vista la mancanza di alternative superiori. Finche il Milan non sara ceduto, venire ad allenare qui e un rischio per ogni allenatore di prospettiva (vedi le parole di Di Francesco e il trattamento riservato a Seedorf e Mihajlovic).



Lo stesso Bertolacci con il suo tipo di calcio può ritrovarsi, anche perchè non può essere quello visto quest'anno, le qualità le ha...ed in un centrocampo tutto tecnico con un vero regista a dettare il gioco e con cui dialogare, può fare bene.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Giugno 2016)

Buon allenatore, uno dei migliori da cui ripartire almeno dal punto di vista tecnico.
Ora però comprategli un paio di buoni centrocampisti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Bertolacci con il suo tipo di calcio può ritrovarsi, anche perchè non può essere quello visto quest'anno, le qualità le ha...ed in un centrocampo tutto tecnico con un vero regista a dettare il gioco e con cui dialogare, può fare bene.



No. Vorrei essere smentito ma io uno scarso come Bertolacci di rado mi è capitato di vederlo. Gli stop a seguire li sbaglia, appena è toccato va per terra , è piccolo fisicamente , non ha qualità di dribbling ne di tiro. Ci credo veramente poco al suo recupero.


----------



## kollaps (28 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> No. Vorrei essere smentito ma io uno scarso come Bertolacci di rado mi è capitato di vederlo. Gli stop a seguire li sbaglia, appena è toccato va per terra , è piccolo fisicamente , non ha qualità di dribbling ne di tiro. Ci credo veramente poco al suo recupero.



Ti do ragione per quanto visto quest'anno, ma sono discorde sul suo possibile recupero.
Bertolacci non è un regista, ma è un ottimo palleggiatore, che inserito in un centrocampo di calciatori tecnici può ritrovarsi...ovviamente non spiccherà mai, perchè non ha le qualità da leader, ma può dare il suo contributo.
Anche Aquilani non è mai stato chissà che, ma nel sistema di gioco Fiorentina ha sempre offerto buone prestazioni.
Un giocatore può cambiare dal giorno alla notte in base all'organico in cui si ritrova.
In un centrocampo Kucka - Montolivo ed in una squadra che ha sempre cercato di prevalere a livello fisico, incentrando il gioco sulle ripartenze è ovvio che abbia deluso.
Mettilo in una squadra in cui lui dev'essere comprimario e non la punta di diamante e fidati che torna ad essere un buon giocatore.
Con Montella si gioca nella trequarti avversaria, il fisico e la fase difensiva conta fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

spero solo che per una volta si segua i dettami dell'allenatore e non dell'infame...Montella ha sempre e solo giocato con il fraseggio e palla a terra...l'unica volta che aveva fabbri (quest'anno alla Samp) è stato un disastro allucinante...se inizia a dire che gente come Poli o Bertolacci gli vanno bene sarà una stagione atroce...


----------



## malos (28 Giugno 2016)

Almeno si cercherà di prendere giocatori tecnici altrimenti inutile tesserare Montella.


----------



## fra29 (28 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Buon allenatore, uno dei migliori da cui ripartire almeno dal punto di vista tecnico.
> Ora però comprategli un paio di buoni centrocampisti



Concordo.. Un,bel centrocampo Zielinski, Borja Valero / Moutinho, Kuco con davanti Pjaca e Jack non sarebbe male come punto di partenza..


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

Zielinski-Paredes mi esalterebbero per il centrocampo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Montella al Milan, c'è il via libera dei cinesi.*



"Uè Ching Chiong, noi prendiamo Montella"

"Chi è?"

"Il nuovo allenatore del Milan, pirlètt"

"Ma noi non lo vogliamo! Chi lo conosce"

"Pazienza mangia cani, lo prendiamo lo stesso." *tu tu tu tu tu tu*


I giornalisti: "tutte le decisioni sono condivise, c'è il via liberah dei cinesi"


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "Uè Ching Chiong, noi prendiamo Montella"
> 
> "Chi è?"
> 
> ...



Montella è molto conosciuto e apprezzato in cina, come tutti i grandi campioni della serie A anni 90-primi 2000.

Quindi occhio, tira più in cina che in italia!


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Montella è molto conosciuto e apprezzato in cina, come tutti i grandi campioni della serie A anni 90-primi 2000.
> 
> Quindi occhio, tira più in cina che in italia!



Se vabbè
avrei capito Inzaghi. Ma Montella in ambito internazionale manco al Fulham se lo ricordano


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: l'agente di Montella è appena arrivato a Casa Milan. SI chiude.*



Meglio di Giampaolo e Brocchi.
Il problema è che,come al solito,siamo qui a parlare di _apgreid_.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se vabbè
> avrei capito Inzaghi. Ma Montella in ambito internazionale manco al Fulham se lo ricordano



Ho diversi amici cinesi conosciuti per università e tutti mi dicono la stessa cosa: montella è molto conosciuto in cina, e come lui altri giocatori persino minori.

Puo sembrare strano ma negli anni 90 la serie A aveva praticamente il monopolio in cina e giappone (addirittura in giappone facevano giochi dedicati esclusivamente alla serie A che era ben piu seguita del campionato nazionale, come d'altronde anche in cina), quindi sono cresciuti con il mito di grandi giocatori, ma anche di alcuni che noi consideriamo "buoni" e poco più.
Montella è tra questi.
Ad esempio anche Balbo, lulù olivera, Tovalieri, Protti, Lucarelli, persino Branca (!) sono ben conosciuti a detta loro.
E poi non dimentichiamo che l'idolo di thohir, asiatico pure lui, aveva come idolo Nicola Ventola... fatevi due conti


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Montella è molto conosciuto e apprezzato in cina, come tutti i grandi campioni della serie A anni 90-primi 2000.
> 
> Quindi occhio, tira più in cina che in italia!



Sicuramente tirano più Lippi ed Emery (che i cinesi conoscono sicuramente) di Montella. Comunque, era apprezzato come giocatore, ma questo non vuol dire niente: dopo il suo ritiro dal calcio giocato, è entrato nell'anonimato. Poi dubito che ci fosse qualche cinese che l'ha seguito mentre allenava il Catania o la Fiorentina.E poi,ci sono centinaia di giocatori che saranno più conosciuti e apprezzati di Montella e che ora allenano. Se i cinesi avessero scelto l'allenatore in base alla sua popolarità, Montella sarebbe stato l'ultimo nome sulla lista.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sicuramente tirano più Lippi ed Emery (che i cinesi conoscono sicuramente) di Montella. Comunque, era apprezzato come giocatore, ma questo non vuol dire niente: dopo il suo ritiro dal calcio giocato, è entrato nell'anonimato. Poi dubito che ci fosse qualche cinese che l'ha seguito mentre allenava il Catania o la Fiorentina.E poi,ci sono centinaia di giocatori che saranno più conosciuti e apprezzati di Montella e che ora allenano. Se i cinesi avessero scelto l'allenatore in base alla sua popolarità, Montella sarebbe stato l'ultimo nome sulla lista.



Ma resta il fatto che è conosciuto, e alivello di marketing puo aiutare e non poco.
Cosa che non potevi fare con Brocchi e Giampaolo per intenderci.
Certo, da questo punto di vista Lippi sarebbe stato ben migliore, ma lo sarebbe stato anche a livello sportivo? mah


----------



## Coripra (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dalla scelta dell'allenatore capiremo molto.
> Ok, io ho capito molto...ma sono io il pessimista dai...
> 
> Profili internazionali...cit.
> ...



Fossi in te cambierei squadra: perchè soffrire (anche quando non c'è da soffrire?)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma resta il fatto che è conosciuto, e alivello di marketing puo aiutare e non poco.
> Cosa che non potevi fare con Brocchi e Giampaolo per intenderci.
> Certo, da questo punto di vista Lippi sarebbe stato ben migliore, ma lo sarebbe stato anche a livello sportivo? mah



Beh, Lippi è un dinosauro ma qualcosa l'ha vinta. Montella ha fatto benino giusto nella Fiorentina, e nella Samp è stato penoso (è persino riuscito a perdere con Brocchi, e a farsi umiliare nel peggior momento della gestione di Mihajlovic).


----------



## Coripra (28 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque forse vedo una piccola speranza. Berlusconi ha sempre detto che se la cessione non sarebbe andata in porto, allora sarebbe rimasto Brocchi. Certo Montella è un mediocre, io avrei preferito un Pioli toh.. ma questo potrebbe significare che forse la cessione c'è.



FORSE


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh, Lippi è un dinosauro ma qualcosa l'ha vinta. Montella ha fatto benino giusto nella Fiorentina, e nella Samp è stato penoso (è persino riuscito a perdere con Brocchi, e a farsi umiliare nel peggior momento della gestione di Mihajlovic).



Nella fiorentina ha fatto bene!! Ma spiegami, doveva vincere campionato e champions con quella squadra di morti di fame??!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Giugno 2016)

Se tanto mi da tanto, nei prossimi mesi usciranno le seguenti notizie:

"Ditkat proveniente dai cinesi: 4312"

"I cinesi vogliono il bel giuoco, tanto possesso palla, Balotelli vicino alla porta che conquista i calci di punizione che poi trasformerà in goal"

"Montolivo in Cina è più famoso di Mao, deve giocare. Ce lo chiedono i cinesi, sry"

"Montella cacciato perché è antipatico a Berlusconi/Galliani che vogliono togliersi lo sfizio di dare la panchina ad un loro protetto. I cinesi avallano"



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Nella fiorentina ha fatto bene!! Ma spiegami, doveva vincere campionato e champions con quella squadra di morti di fame??!!



Quarto posto in dei campionati dove apparte la Juve, il Napoli e la Roma non c'era niente.
Non appena il livello del Campionato si è alzato ha preso schiaffi forti in faccia da tutti (basti pensare che con la sua Samp ha perso per ben 3 volte contro il Milan, e anche Brocchi è riuscito a batterlo).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Se tanto mi da tanto, nei prossimi mesi usciranno le seguenti notizie:
> 
> "Ditkat proveniente dai cinesi: 4312"
> 
> ...



Ah ok allora doveva vincere il campionato...ora ho capito...ripeto: FIORENTINA SQUADRA DI MORTI DI FAME....pure noi ora lo siamo..ma non per molto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ah ok allora doveva vincere il campionato...ora ho capito.



Veramente non hai capito nulla di quello che ho scritto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Veramente non hai capito nulla di quello che ho scritto



Mi dici che è arrivato quarto in un campionato con solo Juve Napoli Roma...fai tu


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mi dici che è arrivato quarto in un campionato con solo Juve Napoli Roma...fai tu



Per l'ultima volta, un conto è arrivare quarti in un campionato dove ci sono 7-8 squadre competitive, un conto è arrivare quarti con una buona rosa (con gente come Borja Valero, Cuadrado, Jovetic, Pizarro e via dicendo) in un campionato dove ci sono solo 3 squadre forti.

Per dire, quest'anno, quando il livello medio della Serie A è salito, ha preso pesci in faccia da tutti. E quest'anno è stato veramente scarsissimo, è riuscito a far rimpiangere Zenga.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Per l'ultima volta, un conto è arrivare quarti in un campionato dove ci sono 7-8 squadre competitive, un conto è arrivare quarti con una buona rosa (con gente come Borja Valero, Cuadrado, Jovetic, Pizarro e via dicendo) in un campionato dove ci sono solo 3 squadre forti.
> 
> Per dire, quest'anno, quando il livello medio della Serie A è salito, ha preso pesci in faccia da tutti. E quest'anno è stato veramente scarsissimo, è riuscito a far rimpiangere Zenga.



Te credo...è arrivato a novembre in una Samp scandalosa con un presidente fulminato...
questo per dire che pure Guardiola avrebbe fatto pietà...comunque poco cambia...prova a pensare a una cosa: non è che qualdo il livello della serie A è salito la Fiore non si è adeguata salendo di livello di pari passo?? Sicuro sia tutta colpa di Montella?


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2016)

Io continuo a pensare che più importante del mister saranno gli uomini che gli verranno dati...il resto sono chiacchiere e distintivo. Il rivoluzionario Sacchi, il prodotto fatto in casa Capello etc...bravi bravissimi...ma dagli un centrocampo con Olivo, Poli e Lacci...

Non si cava il sangue dalle rape eh...

E se lo riesci pure a cavare...arrivi comunque tra oil 6° e il 10° posto


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Anche Prandelli ha fatto un ottimo lavoro alla Fiorentina e in Nazionale.
> Per una valutazione sbagliata in finale all'europeo (CON LA SPAGNA) è stato MASSACRATO.
> Ho l'impressione che avendo una personalità debole si sia un po perso, vorrei rivederlo allenare in Italia per giudicarlo.



Prandelli è stato massacrato per aver disputato un mondiale ignobile..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che più importante del mister saranno gli uomini che gli verranno dati...il resto sono chiacchiere e distintivo. Il rivoluzionario Sacchi, il prodotto fatto in casa Capello etc...bravi bravissimi...ma dagli un centrocampo con Olivo, Poli e Lacci...
> 
> Non si cava il sangue dalle rape eh...
> 
> E se lo riesci pure a cavare...arrivi comunque tra oil 6° e il 10° posto



D'accordissimo con te...la differenza la fanno i giocatori (apparte qualche allenatore fenomeno...ma sono pochi)


----------



## Schism75 (28 Giugno 2016)

Io sono contento. Mi piace la sua idea di gioco. E immagino che pretenderà qualità a centrocamp. Speriamo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

*Raimondi : "In serata ufficialità di Montella, per lui un quadriennale"*


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Raimondi : "In serata ufficialità di Montella, per lui un quadriennale"*



Ma come 4 anni????


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Raimondi : "In serata ufficialità di Montella, per lui un quadriennale"*



addirittura? Allora quanto prima vediamo di ricomporre l'accoppiata con Pradè...o con Sabatini (non ricordo se a Roma si fossero "visti")


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Raimondi : "In serata ufficialità di Montella, per lui un quadriennale"*



Questo vuol dire che vogliono costruire un progetto e magari accontentarlo nelle sue richieste..speriamo...se farà male tanti saluti...


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Raimondi : "In serata ufficialità di Montella, per lui un quadriennale"*



Alla faccia dell'allenatore di transizione


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Raimondi : "In serata ufficialità di Montella, per lui un quadriennale"*



Che lo lascino al suo porto almeno 3 stagioni, basta ripartire da capo ogni anno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

*Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo MR.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il problema è che col Milan cinese straricco non si dovrebbe scegliere il meno peggio
> la scelta non dovrebbe essere tra gasparri, er barattolo e ryanair.


Purtroppo non è ancora il Milan cinese. La prossima stagione sarà di transizione, con la speranza di poter iniziare a gettare qualche base per il futuro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo MR.*



Bene, se adeguatamente supportato e con un bel progetto alle spalle Montella può andare bene!! Se, al contrario, avrà una squadra di scarponi sarà l'ennesimo disastro...il giudice sarà il campo


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo MR.*



Benissimo 
Mi piace tanto Montella!! Parere personale!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2016)

Giusto si faccia una scelta forte , quattro anni sono sintomo di un progetto sul lungo , inoltre per tornare ai vertici del calcio credo che servono come minimo quattro anni , per cui non aspettatevi che Montella sia l'allenatore di passaggio di un anno e che il prossimo ci sia un nome di rilievo internazionale. Spero Montella si faccia sentire , si faccia comprare giocatori che vuole , per giocare il calcio che vuole.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo MR.*



.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo MR.*



Io sono fiducioso...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Giusto si faccia una scelta forte , quattro anni sono sintomo di un progetto sul lungo , inoltre per tornare ai vertici del calcio credo che servono come minimo quattro anni , per cui non aspettatevi che Montella sia l'allenatore di passaggio di un anno e che il prossimo ci sia un nome di rilievo internazionale. Spero Montella si faccia sentire , si faccia comprare giocatori che vuole , per giocare il calcio che vuole.


si tutto benissimo....ma progetto significa PROGETTO....ergo se prendi Montella gente come Kucka Bertolacci Poli deve scomparire seduta stante e gente come Paredes Borja Valero (i primi 2 che mi sono venuti in mente con determinate caratteristiche) devono arrivare...se no sono 4 anni buttati nel cesso...


----------

